# Salary for Management Consultant in Dubai?



## pj86

Hello,

I am corrently doing an internship at one of the top 3 MC firms (M/B/B) at one of their European offices. 

If I get a job offer (which should be the case), I can ask to be staffed wherever I want. I am especially interested in Dubai.

1. Can anyone tell me what the starting salaries are for associates in my field? Is it 60Kish, like my European _gross_ salary would be, or tend the pay to be lower than that (as no tax on income should lower gross pay according to economic theory)?

2. Also, what is the price for the cheapest places available to a. rent b. buy?

Fyi, I am 21, single and I do not plan to have a significant other till my 30's. By coming to Dubai, I hope to complement my past international experience as well as being able to save more due to the tax free income.

Thanks for your time and reply.

EDIT: I am talking about undergraduate positions ('associates'). I do not have an MBA yet ('consultants').


----------



## Sher

hey pj86,
Its an excellent idea to base yourself in dubai in terms of enhancing your career as dubai is becoming the central point for all major firms worldwide.

Regarding your first question, my guess is since you are being transferred from your country your salary should remain the same. Sorry dont have a lot of idea on that

coming to your next question. It really depends whats your budget. Nowadays, everyone in dubai is looking to buy property because its so cheap and with so many finance options available it doesnt really stress their earning a lot. Also it gives them an asset in dubai which they know is only appreciating by the day. 

If you have any queries or require any assistance regarding properties in dubai do let me know. It would be a pleasure to help you.

Regards,
Sheryar


----------



## dubaiguy

Your pay depends entirely on what the company you are working for decides to pay you. You have to ask them what your salary will be.


----------



## Jaffy

I'm interested in knowing their salary range too... any help?


thanks a bunch,


----------

